# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  زوايا..

## المستحييل

مابالهم يغرقون انفسهم في الوحل من ثم يقومون من جديد ..
 حثالة المجتمع انا ارهم  فهم يتنزلون الى كل ماهو دنيئ ..
 في وجودهم رغما عني ابقى رغم تمسكي واصراري على الرحيل فبوجودهم يكون الاختناق رفيقي ..!

صور مؤلمه .. خوف متناثر..  اماني تائهه..  ظلم مستمر.. حثاله دائمه ... 

حين تهم بالرحيل والابتعاد فتفكر ماليا أين ستذهب ؟!
ومن سيستضيفك انت وهمك فوق كاهلك ؟!
  فانت لاتسطيع البوح ولا تستطيع النوم والراحه ..
  في بوحك انكسار وفي نومك استسلام  .. حين تحاول النوم  بعد صراع مرير بين صور مولمه واماني تستنجد لعلها تتحقق لاتجد  سوى  المزيد المزيد من الالم ... 
هناك تصرخ لما انا ؟ يوجد سواي الكثير ..! 

لما انا تم اختياري لمهمه كبيره جدا علي !!
 فعقلي بداء بالانهيار  احاسيسي بدات بالذبول والاستسلام وعدم المبالاه ..

قد اضعف حينا لهول ماااره امامي من وحل الدنيا من اشخاصها الحثاله  من تصرفاتهم الرديئه ..

وفي حين اخر استطيع البوح لكن يصعب فهمي فانا مرغمه على السكوت والكتمان ..

وحين اقترب من من احب للبوح ابوح وللكني لااستطيع ايصال احساسي كاملا وبوحي  واضحا ..

هنا بكيت انهمرت دموعي كما لوانها حبست منذ دهر قسوه تتلتف بي الم يمزقني خوف يزعزع اماني .. 










في زوايه ما اجد طفله تبكي تستطرد شبح الامان ..
 وفي زوايه اخرى فتاه  تبكي الم وظلم الناس..

وفي زاويه اخرى امراءه فقدت عقلها لتموت في مكانها ..! بلا كفن ولا تبوت  فقد استكثر عليها من حولها الدفن فبقيت حتى تعفنت ...



قساه ظالمون لكني اخشى الدعاء عليهم .. احلم وادعو الهي لو يردهم يوما الى طريق قد تاهوا عنه طويلا..

قبل موتهم ... 

فاي قبر سيحتويهم  واي موت سيريحيهم فما فعلوه كبير يعصب غفرانه بسهوله ...

ادعوك ربي حررنني منهم فقد ضعف قلبي من شدة الالم  فعقلي اصبح صعب الاستجابه  لاي شي ..

قد يكون مابي امتحانا ولكني الان اصغر واضعف من ان اخووض امتحانا كهدا  فهنا معهم يصعب اخد الانفاس فلا سبيل سوا الاختناق ..









دمتم بود  ...
المستحيل ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كل زاوية من زوايا الموضوع اراها تستغيث..*
*والله هو المغيث لها..*

*يصعب على القلب أن يكتب حرفاً واحداً..*
*ولكن مايملكه كل قلب..*

*هو الدعاء..*
*ابعد الله عن قلبكِ كل حزن وشجى ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

*غاليتي المستحيل..*
*جعل الله السعادة رفيقاً دائماً لكِ أخية..*

*أخية..*
*بالرغم من حزن  الحروف..*
*وبكاء الكلمات هنا..*
*إلا أن أسلوبكِ كسيلٍ فياض..*
*متميزة في كل حرف تسطرينه..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*گلمٍـآتِـ رٍآئعُـهُــ .. 

وٍأسِـلوٍبُـ مٍـمٍـيًـزٍ غٌـآليًـتِـيًـ ..

ذِلگ هُـوٍ آلعُــآلمٍـ مٍـنٍـ حِـوٍلنٍـآ .. 

يًـصِـرٍخٍـ بُـشُـبُـحِـ آلخٍـوٍفٍـ مٍـنٍـ آلمٍـجَـهُـوٍل .. 

وٍآلعُــآبُـثَـوٍنٍـ حِـوٍلنٍـآ يًـگثَـرٍوٍنٍـ .. 

مٍـعُـگ .. وٍبُـَقِـرٍبُـگ .. 

تِـنٍـيًـرٍ لدُرٍبُـيًـ شُـمٍـوٍعُـ مٍـنٍـ أمٍـل .. 

وٍبُـإيًـمٍـآنٍـگ بُـآللهُـ .. 

تِـَقِـوٍىٍ گل آلعُـزٍيًـمٍـهُـ .. 

سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِـلمٍـگ عُـمٍـرٍيًـ .. 

لآعُـدُمٍــ .. 

يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ . ..

تِـحِـيًــآتِــوٍوٍ .. 

گـبُـرٍيًــآء*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كلمات رائعه



واسلوب اروع


مشكوره خيتو ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## غيركم كلكم..}

*لآجدوى من الخروج من الوآقع ..!*
*الذي يطلق عليه لقب المرير .,,*
*كوني ..{ صـآإمـده للمـووآقـف الصعبـه .,,*
*لآإآتدعـي الأختنـآإق يسيطـر عليـك .,,*
*كلمـأإتك رآإئعـه [غـأإليتـي] .,,*
*الله يعطيك ملآإآين عآفيه .,*
*لآإآعدمنـأإ من جديدك .,*
*تحيـأإتوو .,*
*غيركمـ كلكمـ .,,*

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي المستحيل 
لطرحكِ  المميز 
أنثر  حروف الأعجاب
فقد رسمتي زوايا  واقعيه
من ظلم البشر
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

غالتي المستحيل

اخذتني لحظة صمت فلم استطيع ان اعبر لك عما بداخلي من احاسيس

صغيرتي لااستطيع غير ان اقول لك اذا كان في حياتك زوايا مظلمه

فلك في الجانب الاخر زوايا تشع بنور الرحمه والامل 

مستحيلي كلماتك سطرها قلمك الرائع وصاغها قلبك الحنون

فسلم قلبك من كل سوء وفاض علينا قلمك بما هو جديد

فلابد من غداً جميل

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

لا بد لراية الحق أن تزهر
ويمحق الظالمين والحاقدين حولنا
طرحك للموضوع مميز عزيزتي
بانتظار عبق قلمك

----------


## المستحييل

_دمعه على السطور ..
الامل الوردي ..
كبرياء ..
غيركم كلكم ..
ام الحلوين ..
moony ..
اللؤلؤ المكنون ..
شكرا على المرور الحلو ..
المستحيل..
_

----------

